# Leaving job voluntarily?



## john_cappa (25 Oct 2011)

My wife works 3 days a week and gets paid around 200 euro. She does not claim for the other days she does not work.

She wants to leave her job due to difficulties in the work place that have been getting progressively worse over the last number of years. 

Can she claim dole/jsa or what ever it is called these days if she leaves her job of her own accord??


----------



## ClubMan (25 Oct 2011)

Leaving a job voluntarily may disqualify one from _Jobseeker's Benefit _(_PRSI _linked, not means tested) or _Jobseeker's Allowance _(means tested) for a number of (up to 9) weeks. Whether she qualifies for one or other depends on her _PRSI _contribution history and other details about your joint circumstances. Difficult to say without more info. Check out the _SW _and _CI _sites for some summary info about these and other SW payment schemes:

www.welfare.ie
www.citizensinformation.ie


----------



## Ildánach (25 Oct 2011)

There are two factors to take into account.

The first, as outlined above, is whether she will be disqualified for leaving the job of her own accord.  THe deciding officer for Jobseekers will make this call, and may impose a disqualification of up to 9 weeks.  The decision can be appealed if you don't agree with it.  The key is whether it was reasonable for her to leave the job.  If the deciding officer (or appeals officer) agrees that it was reasonable, then she won't face any disqualification.

The other factor is known as the Genuinely Seeking Work criterion.  This is where they assess whether you are genuinely seeking work.  If she has given up a job, they may come to the conclusion that she is not seeking alternative employment.  If they decide this, then they will refuse your application.  Again, this can be appealed if you disagree.  The onus is on the claimant to show evidence that they are Genuinely Seeking Work.


----------



## dereko1969 (25 Oct 2011)

Ildánach said:


> There are two factors to take into account.
> 
> The first, as outlined above, is whether she will be disqualified for leaving the job of her own accord. THe deciding officer for Jobseekers will make this call, and may impose a disqualification of up to 9 weeks. The decision can be appealed if you don't agree with it. The key is whether it was reasonable for her to leave the job. If the deciding officer (or appeals officer) agrees that it was reasonable, then she won't face any disqualification.
> 
> *The other factor is known as the Genuinely Seeking Work criterion. This is where they assess whether you are genuinely seeking work. If she has given up a job, they may come to the conclusion that she is not seeking alternative employment. If they decide this, then they will refuse your application. Again, this can be appealed if you disagree. The onus is on the claimant to show evidence that they are Genuinely Seeking Work*.


 
Would the fact that she hasn't been claiming for the other days in the week count against her as genuinely seeking work?


----------



## john_cappa (25 Oct 2011)

She wasnt claiming for the other days as we were not aware that she could to be honest. We assumed once you are earning the same as the dole (around 200) then you wont get any extra from SW.


----------



## Ildánach (27 Oct 2011)

john_cappa said:


> She wasnt claiming for the other days as we were not aware that she could to be honest. We assumed once you are earning the same as the dole (around 200) then you wont get any extra from SW.



Claiming or not claiming for other days is irrelevant.  Its all down to:

1.  Whether she left her job unreasonably
2.  Whether she is genuinely seeking, available for and capable of, full-time work


----------



## Time (27 Oct 2011)

The problem will be the DO will write to the former employer and ask. The former employer is likely to say the OP left for no good reason. Bang! DO will accept this and a disqualification will happen.


----------



## Ildánach (27 Oct 2011)

Time said:


> The problem will be the DO will write to the former  employer and ask. The former employer is likely to say the OP left for  no good reason. Bang! DO will accept this and a disqualification will  happen.



The Deciding Officer will at the very least have to give you an opportunity to put your case forward.  It is also possible that a disqualification of  less than 9 weeks will be applied, depending on the circumstances.


----------



## Time (27 Oct 2011)

I was in the exact same situation some 10 years ago and the DO told me because the former employer said I had left of my own volition and that they were a reputable employer there was no way I could not be disqualified.


----------

